# Anyone need a bassist, around the Wolfville area in NS?



## Sykonatiac (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm 17, male, and I play bass. I'm looking for a punk band(or musician) along the lines of Sum 41 and Suicidal Tendencies, or a metal band along the lines of In Flames, Iron Maiden, Motorhead, and the old Metallica(before Enter Sandman). However, when it comes right down to it, I'll play just about any style, except for country and jazz. Country 'cause I hate it, jazz, cause its boring.

A couple points against me are , I don't have a vehicle, and I only have a 15 watt amp(though its plenty loud in my opinion).

About my playing, I usually play in standard tuning, and sometimes dropped D. With my current amp, tuning any lower than 1 step below standard(DGCF) sounds like complete shit. I usually use a pic, but I can play finger style(just not as good as with a pick), and I'm learning to slap as well(I've got a pretty clean slap going on the E and A strings).

Finally, I've been playing bass for about 2 1/2 to 3 years(though I've been playing guitar for 4).

I live in the Wolfville area, if your interested pm me, or reply here.
Or even email me : [email protected]


----------

